# Food Safety News Fri 4/10/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 10, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 4/10/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Death, illness reports cause industry to get busy with COVID-19 mitigation measures*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 10, 2020 12:05 am Saul Sanchez, a 78-year old “green hat” supervisor at the JBS beef plant in Greeley, CO, died from COVID-19 on April 7. He worked at the Greeley beef plant for more than 30 years. After Sanchez was diagnosed and hospitalized in March, his family was frustrated by JBS officials being unresponsive to their attempts to...  Continue Reading


* DG Sante questions effectiveness of Poland’s microbial control system*
By News Desk on Apr 10, 2020 12:03 am The effectiveness of a control system for food of non-animal origin in Poland, which verifies that microbiological risks are detected and reduced, has been questioned in an audit report. The assessment by DG Sante, the European Commission’s unit for food safety and health, covered microbial safety of food of non-animal origin (FNAO). It found authorities...  Continue Reading


* Cheese, fruit juice, baby formula on list of recent enforcement modifications*
By News Desk on Apr 10, 2020 12:01 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the links to view the full alerts. Import Alert Description URL...  Continue Reading


----------

